# Searching for a shoulder brace that WILL limit range of movment



## Charge (Jan 6, 2014)

Hello, i dislocated my shoulder snowboarding a couple years ago and since it poped out completely out over 20 times and got back in place only in the ER :dizzy:
i had arthroscopic surgery few days ago to fix this issue and i intend to get back to the slopes next year having a full year to do physiotherapy.

i dont want to rely on the surgery to keep my shoulder in place while crashing on the slopes and for that i want to use a shoulder brace that wont allow me to the abduction external rotation.

looking up for shoulder braces online i see every product emphasize that its not limiting movement range, well i am looking for the one that will.

can anyone help me with this issue? thanks! :bowdown:


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Braces that limit abduction external rotation are typically anchored to the body, so for snowboarding it really won't work. I've suffered 3 shoulder seperations, one from AER where my arm was extended above my head. I don't think there is really anything out there that will fully restrict your arm, but keeping it braced may help you remember to keep it tucked into your body. I've been eyeing this one. I saw Kevin Pierce wearing one similar to it a few years back at the US Open. 

EVS Sports SB03 Shoulder Brace > Apparel > Protective Gear > Arm Armor | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop


----------



## jml22 (Apr 10, 2012)

EC3d makes a good one but i can't find it anymore.


----------



## Charge (Jan 6, 2014)

I just thought of a solution, using my existing shoulder immobilizer as in pic:










canceling the wrist scotch limits my arm from going up and i can wear it on top of my clothes in seconds.

what are you saying, is there any danger limiting my movement range in general of in this way in particular?

basically its like this product only 100 times cheaper: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Breg-Should...t=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item19e6238899

also i consider buying a shoulder brace in any case for extra protection, what do you think is this waste of money? if not what good brace do you guys recommend?

thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## Charge (Jan 6, 2014)

Anyone can help?


----------



## jml22 (Apr 10, 2012)

7 Minute Rotator Cuff Solution: Jerry Robinson, Joseph Horrigan: 9780944831250: Amazon.com: Books

15 bucks used
Shoulder surgery results = 10000000% rehab


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

Did they fix a torn labrum? If proper PT the shoulder should be close to new. The reason it kept popping out after the 1st one was probably the damage to most of the stabilizing structure of the joint that they should have fixed.


----------



## vajohn (Jan 12, 2014)

Wondering why you didn't have it totally reconstructed if it came out that many times? Had mine reconstructed after the third or fourth time.

I also had mine pop out above my head once. Wasn't that painful, but pretty funny having it sticking straight out like that and not being able to do anything about it. I really don't think those braces are going to do much of anything when you're riding, just have surgery and do the rehab.


----------

